# King Salmon Fishing Olcott NY



## SPLMAX SAM

Met up with some friends, Brian and Tina for some Lake Ontario King Salmon. The fly bite was good, catching a majority of our fish. We did get a couple on meat rig. It was hot and lake was flat.


----------



## FISHIN 2

Great video, thanks for sharing. Olcott was a hot spot this year for sure. Love it and the video, Thanks.


----------



## D J

Nice, it is interesting that you were picking them up on flasher / flys. It seems like spoons have been hot all year out of Olcott.


----------



## FISHIN 2

Yea, But them big girls love the meat... We had more mature hookups on meat than spoons 1st week of August, green /silver tinsel fly meat rig, wow, miss it already.


----------



## eyecatcher1

Great day today. The last few weeks have been all spoon bite, today seemed to start the FF bite. Most of our big fish for the day came off Spin Doctors and Stud flies.


----------



## Labman1127

My buddy and I are planning to head up to Olcott next weekend. Do you guys have any recommendations on lodging up there where you are comfortable leaving your boat on the trailer overnight? 
Don’t need anything fancy, just looking for a clean / safe place to stay for the weekend. This will be our first trip up there so Any recommendations or advice are much appreciated!


----------



## SPLMAX SAM

Fire house hotel 1 block from launch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

We stay often at the lighthouse motel, it's walking distance to the ramp, the slippery sinker and the boat doctor (bait shops).

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Labman1127

Awesome! Thanks for the info guys. 
I will be calling both place tomorrow. 
I will report back with how we do up there. 
Thanks again


----------



## FISHIN 2

Lighthouse is 113.00 a nite for 4 guys. Might take a box fan if ya like a lot of air. They have a/c but its in one room and the other room gets stuffy with no air moving. A heck of a deal for an efficiency for 4 guys though .Fridge , coffee maker, microwave, tv and a bed each.


----------



## fishdealer04

Is there boat/trailer parking at the lighthouse motel or are you guys leaving your boats in the water?


----------



## miked913

fishdealer04 said:


> Is there boat/trailer parking at the lighthouse motel or are you guys leaving your boats in the water?


They have a very nice gravel lot right there at the motel, with power. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## FISHIN 2

Also, transient docking at Newfane marina if you don't wanna launch your boat every day. Slippery sinker does not have licenses if ya need them. Go to big red barn ( Boat Doctor ) He was opening at 5 am, not sure now that things have gotten windy.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

FISHIN 2 said:


> Slippery sinker does not have licenses if ya need them. Go to big red barn ( Boat Doctor ) He was opening at 5 am, not sure now that things have gotten windy.


I usually stop at the Dunkirk exit off rt 90 and get mine at the wal mart that's right there...and they are open 24/7... that way you don't need to spend time running around during the day when you should be fishing looking for one..


----------



## TRIPLE-J

if the lighthouse is full ive stayed at the lake Ontario motel ...its very nice and clean... its a little bit of a drive but its worth it...maybe 5 minutes from the ramp
lighthouse is a good choice tho ive stayed there a few times


----------



## D J

You can also buy your fishing license online ahead of time and print it out.


----------



## miked913

I also 2nd lake Ontario motel, it's nice and clean good people and good boat parking as they have a drive though lot and power available. Great breakfast at the hotel and will provide a breakfast sandwich if you're leaving early

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## eyecatcher1

Next week may be rough fishing. Fished last week and couldn’t keep the mature fish off the line. 

Haven’t picked a fish the last two days. They are stacked tight at the mouth and not biting. Few of the charters went off shore in 400+ and picked some steelhead but the Kings aren’t eating anymore.


----------



## miked913

Fish at night sleep during the day

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Labman1127

Thanks for the motel recommendations guys. We ended up renting a cabin right on 18 mike creek. It was about $400 for the weekend so not too bad. 
I hope there are still some hungry fish up there and the bite has not shut down completely by next weekend. We will be fishing Friday - Sunday and sounds like we will need to stick in close. 
Thanks again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slayin-n-Filleting

Olcott rentals. Cottages/houses,pretty much walk to the boat


----------



## 34181

any reports from today? should be out tomorrow afternoon, Friday.


----------



## HappySnag

PDNaz said:


> any reports from today? should be out tomorrow afternoon, Friday.


friday was slow,one guy had small salmon in 60' fow west,
saturday slow one guy had brown and lost salmon west 60' fow,
on the way in guy was neting salmon off pier,
we were preefishing 0 for us,covered east,west 5 miles from 50' fow to 200' fow,used meat ,spiners ,spoones ,flys,target from 30' to 80' down,speed 2 mph to 3.2 mph.
used dipsy with 12 oz weight,run to the ground in 80',used power pro,only few flies.
saturday at noon fog roled in,visibility 200'.


----------



## 34181

thanks happysnag for the report.
we did make it out Saturday evening. fished 400', 100' down, got 1 12# king & 2 steelhead on spoons. we are here until the 28th.


----------



## SPLMAX SAM

Kings might be staging by the creek and river mouths. 
Fire tiger and clown Thunder sticks trolled at dark might get you a nice mature


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spongebrain

Keep grinding boys you’ll make it happen, next several days look beautiful up there. Im jealous!!


----------



## 34181

today was better 400' got 4 kings & nice steelhead.


----------



## Labman1127

Hell yeah PD! 
Now That’s what I’m talking about! Friday can’t get here soon enough (even though it sounds like their maybe some nasty wind on Friday). 
What setup was working best for you today?


----------



## 34181

400' of water, 80-100 on riggers. carbon 14 spoon & rv both moonshines. spoons also on dipsy 280 back.


----------



## 34181

used Chinook Diver #5 on 3 setting. not regular dipsy diver.


----------



## Spongebrain

Slaughtered, nice job!! Thanks for the report, keep them coming.


----------



## 34181

same program today, no salmon, just 6 stealhead for us. good times,


----------



## Spongebrain

PDNaz said:


> same program today, no salmon, just 6 stealhead for us. good times,
> View attachment 276237


Steelhead are pound for pound the toughest fish in the lake IMO and a blast to fight. That big blow coming Friday and cool weekend may get the kings going.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

HappySnag said:


> friday was slow,one guy had small salmon in 60' fow west,
> saturday slow one guy had brown and lost salmon west 60' fow,
> on the way in guy was neting salmon off pier,
> we were preefishing 0 for us,covered east,west 5 miles from 50' fow to 200' fow,used meat ,spiners ,spoones ,flys,target from 30' to 80' down,speed 2 mph to 3.2 mph.
> used dipsy with 12 oz weight,run to the ground in 80',used power pro,only few flies.
> saturday at noon fog roled in,visibility 200'.


Happysnag...the fish should be stacked at the river mouths right now....try bright colored spoons and j-plugs about 4-5 feet down right in front of the piers but out of casting range...j plugs in bloody nose and glow army truck have always worked for us this way this time of the year...
like SPLMX said fire tiger and clown work great too..
i usually run 4 rods 2 dipsey rods on a 3 setting out about 30 ft and 2 downrigger rods down 4-5 feet... speed about 2.3-3.00...personally i like slide divers better as you can get your lure back away from the diver as far as you want...so i usually put my lure back 50 feet set the diver and put it out another 30 foot or so...
i have also had great success trolling little cleos in the 2/5 oz and 3/4 oz sizes but gotta go slower right around 2.0...chartreuse, firetiger hot orange and glow spoons early in the morning just before sunrise produce really well too...but gotta troll them slow..


----------



## TRIPLE-J

snag... 
slippery sinker should have all the above lures ...SOMETIMES you have to ask tho


----------



## miked913

TRIPLE-J said:


> snag...
> slippery sinker should have all the above lures ...SOMETIMES you have to ask tho


Wouldn't waste my time there, good chance the roof could collapse on you and I have more gear in one of the storage compartments on my boat then they have in the whole store. Go to ASB in Newfane you won't be disappointed, they have everything and you won't be treated like your bothering them!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Labman1127

Well we just got back from 3 days at Olcott and man was it slow! The wind literally blew from every direction on the compass and turned over the water daily. Not even a hook up in 3 days! Best we saw was 2 Salmon in the cooler on Friday. 
Fished everywhere from 10’ out to 400’ and threw out everything but the kitchen sink at them. Watched the sunrise and watched the sun set so it certainly wasn’t for lack of effort. The weather just screwed up everything for us. 
Did manage to pull a 29” eye on a magnum salmon spoon after the locals told us there are no walleye out there! Went for salmon and caught a Fish O eye. Go figure!


----------



## TRIPLE-J

miked913 said:


> Wouldn't waste my time there, good chance the roof could collapse on you and I have more gear in one of the storage compartments on my boat then they have in the whole store. Go to ASB in Newfane you won't be disappointed, they have everything and you won't be treated like your bothering them!
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


well ive never had an issue there and they always had a great selection when I was there...been 2 years tho


----------



## miked913

TRIPLE-J said:


> well ive never had an issue there and they always had a great selection when I was there...been 2 years tho


Yeah the last couple years has gotten real bad there aren't even any aisles any more just an open empty room

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brahmabull71

Mike is right on here. Slippery Sinker won’t make it much longer. The Boat Doctor had a much better selection (right in front of SS) and the best meat for rigs. ASB is a great shop and will help you out also. Narby’s is about 45 minutes east if you’re fishing Point Breeze.


----------



## s.a.m

ASB does have a very good selection!


----------



## TRIPLE-J

good ole narbys...
i almost bought that place about 10 years ago
yea boat doctor has been there for as long as I can remember
she still does the fishing report i believe http://www.olcottfishing.com/
them and harbour resort were really the only places there for a long time as far as bait and tackle


----------



## TRIPLE-J

of course harbour resort used to have a pretty good restaurant too spent many many mornings in there havin breakfast before launching the boat...
they had the best clam chowder.... told the waitress you see me come in dont even ask just bring me a bowl... she remembered even after i hadnt been there for a few months lol
there was a big bait shop in rochester too but i cant remember the name of it they had everything....
wow memories ive fished rochester. the oak. sandy creek , olcott and the niagra over the years up there and never had a cpmplaint...what a fishery and its only 4-5 hours away


----------



## miked913

TRIPLE-J said:


> of course harbour resort used to have a pretty good restaurant too spent many many mornings in there havin breakfast before launching the boat...
> they had the best clam chowder.... told the waitress you see me come in dont even ask just bring me a bowl... she remembered even after i hadnt been there for a few months lol
> there was a big bait shop in rochester too but i cant remember the name of it they had everything....
> wow memories ive fished rochester. the oak. sandy creek , olcott and the niagra over the years up there and never had a cpmplaint...what a fishery and its only 4-5 hours away


Are you thinking about Fat Nancy's?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## FISHIN 2

What and where is ASB ? Slippery Sinker doesn't even have licenses anymore.


----------



## miked913

ASB is right on 78 in Newfane, it's in the plaza that is right there at the gas station. Maybe 3-4 miles South of the lake


FISHIN 2 said:


> What and where is ASB ? Slippery Sinker doesn't even have licenses anymore.


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 34181

4.4 miles south of the light at 18 & 78. tim horton's and kenyon's market in same shopping center.


----------



## Brahmabull71

Google???

ASB Tackle
2911 Lockport Olcott Rd.
Newfane, NY 14108
716-638-4158


----------



## FISHIN 2

Thanks. Never come from that way so didn't know it was there, thanks a lot.


----------



## HappySnag

FISHIN 2 said:


> Thanks. Never come from that way so didn't know it was there, thanks a lot.


i go to ASB Tackle,
i have what i need.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

miked913 said:


> Are you thinking about Fat Nancy's?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


no... never heard of fat nancy's...
im talking about the camp ground that's right across from boat doctors...
harbor resort ...it used to have a gas station... great bait shop... restaurant and the motel plus the camp ground


----------

